# Exothermic Welding Connection of Concrete Encased Electrode



## jar546 (Nov 25, 2018)

So they seriously thought I was going to be OK with this?  Yeah, don't bother telling me and hope I don't see it.  As a result I gave them an option to do it again right in front of me right now or pay for me to come back the following week and a $75 reinspection fee.  I like to give choices.


----------



## ICE (Nov 25, 2018)

And a clamp would not be okay ....because?


----------



## jar546 (Nov 25, 2018)

ICE said:


> And a clamp would not be okay ....because............



.....the plans called for exothermic welding of the GECs


----------



## RJJ (Nov 26, 2018)

It looks like they tried to braze the copper to the rod!


----------



## Mark K (Nov 15, 2021)

I think there is a problem with concrete cover on the  reinforcing.

I would guess that the concern is the resistance between the grounding wire and the reinforcing serving as part of a ufer ground.  I believe the electrical code addresses these issues.  This does not require special inspection.


----------



## steveray (Nov 15, 2021)

Mark K said:


> I think there is a problem with concrete cover on the  reinforcing.
> 
> I would guess that the concern is the resistance between the grounding wire and the reinforcing serving as part of a ufer ground.  I believe the electrical code addresses these issues.  This does not require special inspection.


They are going to lift it when they pour....like the mesh...


----------



## e hilton (Nov 24, 2021)

ooree123 said:


> due to the fact that the clamp was not tight, it heated up, since the current did not pass over all surfaces, but only at the point of contact, therefore it overheated and burned out


Not likely, since there was no current passing through the joint.  It’s still under construction.


----------



## ICE (Nov 24, 2021)

ooree123 said:


> due to the fact that the clamp was not tight, it heated up, since the current did not pass over all surfaces, but only at the point of contact, therefore it overheated and burned out


There is no clamp and there should never be current.  This is a failed exothermic weld and a $78 re-inspection fee is too cheap.


----------



## Mark K (Nov 24, 2021)

When I hear that they plan to lift the  wire fabric during construction I assume that they are trying to reinforce the soil since most of the  wire fabric will be on the  ground.  Totally unacceptable.  All reinforcement needs to be  chaired or in some other way tied in place prior to placing the concrete.

Exothermic welding results in less resistance than you could get with a clamp.


----------



## e hilton (Nov 25, 2021)

Mark K said:


> Exothermic welding results in less resistance than you could get with a clamp.


I might argue that point.  However, properly done, an exothermic weld results in a more secure joint with zero chance of loosening.


----------

